
Fox squirrels use ‘chunking’ to organize their favorite nuts - marchenko
http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/09/12/nut-chunking/
======
vinchuco
They also pretend to hide them to fool possible thieves

[] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-
news/3322101...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-
news/3322101/Cunning-squirrels-pretend-to-bury-their-food.html) []
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0003347207...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0003347207004988)

------
fractal618
I think chunking is the answer to remembering my passwords.

